# ShredZ 'athlete' @devinphysique gets outed for scamming and Photoshop.



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Bradley Martyn made a video about him:






And now he's getting outed for a load of Photoshop on his pictures, making his waist smaller and his arms bigger, here's a few examples.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBEKfO4uNrmy%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Ddevin.photoshop

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBEKb71mNrg1%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Ddevin.photoshop

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBEFr_Kstrja%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Ddevin.photoshop

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBEDWQl9trts%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Ddevin.photoshop

He is charging stupid teenagers $500 for a 20 minute Skype session where he will give them advice on how to build their physiques, who the f**k would pay that?










What are your thoughts on this lads? Is he a cheeky ****er or do you think he's in the right?


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

You're telling me we shouldn't believe everything we see and read on social media?

You don't say :lol:


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

He's been outed before mate. There's an instagramer I've been following a while who's been outing him with short YouTube vids for as long as I can remember.

Glad to see someone else taking a stand against the c**t too


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Everyone does it especially filters etc


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Should be thrown in jail.

Not for lying, just for using Instagram.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Everyone does it especially filters etc


 Yup, half the guys on here even do it. LOL


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Everyone does it especially filters etc


 Filters just change the light, shade and colour levels of the picture, this is using Photoshop to manipulate the image completely to make his waist look smaller and arms look bigger.


----------



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

always thought he was a bit of a pleb! ... wish Bradley Martin had directly mentioned him!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Doesn't bother me. He still looks good without it. It's like people who use gear but claim they're natty, let them get on with it, I say.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Everyone does it especially filters etc


 Filters are still fine. They can't make a natty look like an enhanced but Photoshop can do this


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

He'd still look great without Photoshop. But he's a mother****er, so o enjoy him being outed.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Is there a purpose to Instagram, or is it just for attention seeking cu**s to shout 'look at me' to the world?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Is there a *purpose* to Instagram, or is it just for attention seeking cu**s to shout 'look at me' to the world?


 Show off!!


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Is there a purpose to Instagram, or is it just for attention seeking cu**s to shout 'look at me' to the world?


 Are you on Facebook ? Same thing peolpe looking for attention


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Info Junkie said:


> Are you on Facebook ? Same thing peolpe looking for attention


 No. I can't stand attention seeking. I've got a 2 year old, get enough of it from him.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

dont even know who the fvck he is but can only guess that for $500 for 20minute skype hes doing g4p and will be outed with that real soon too.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ILLBehaviour said:


> dont even know who the fvck he is but can only guess that for $500 for 20minute skype hes doing g4p and will be outed with that real soon too.


 This g4p sounds like a canny money spinner. Do you have to be good looking/in good shape/have a big cockle to make good money?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Naked buff dude in bed. Good video.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Naked buff dude in bed. Good video.


 Here he is dead lifting 225KG for 17 reps, he's a good lad.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBEFZl3hqMx6%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dbradleymartyn


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

sen said:


> Doesn't bother me. He still looks good without it. It's like people who use gear but claim they're natty, let them get on with it, I say.


 That just makes us natty trainers look less awesome though... :whistling:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Here he is dead lifting 225KG for 17 reps, he's a good lad.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBEFZl3hqMx6%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dbradleymartyn


 Very impressive!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Here he is dead lifting 225KG for 17 reps, he's a good lad.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBEFZl3hqMx6%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dbradleymartyn


 And he's BFFs with brosciencelife!!!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> This g4p sounds like a canny money spinner. Do you have to be good looking/in good shape/have a big cockle to make good money?


 i hear you just need to like grapefruit mate.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

DappaDonDave said:


> And he's BFFs with brosciencelife!!!


 That's got to be a right fu**ing giggle. Haha.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i hear you just need to like grapefruit mate.


 Nice one. That water melon in the fridge is getting it tonight.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Nice one. That water melon in the fridge is getting it tonight.


 just remember to get the money upfront


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome to the land of illusion. Would you like to buy some creatine?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

alchemystical said:


> Welcome to the land of illusion. Would you like to buy some creatine?


 I'm alright for creatine, you got any Creed Aventus though?


----------



## GymClassHero (Mar 23, 2015)

Whole fitness marketing industry is poisonous tbh. B*ll ends like this use photoshop and gear to build a physique which they can use to promote and sell supplements, to naive gym goers, which do sweet fck all. Their posts on Facebook and Instagram are also cringey as hell, 'motivational speeches' where they just rearrange the same spiele, banging on about how they never gave up and started from the bottom. I could go on but think I've ranted enough :whistling:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I photoshop photos of myself in speedos to make it look like I've got 3 bollocks. Drives the ladies absolutely bonkers.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> I photoshop photos of myself in speedos to make it look like I've got 3 bollocks. Drives the ladies absolutely bonkers.


 EpicBollocks. :lol:


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Photoshopped or not his actual physique is still great and takes a lot of work to get there. I'd be extremely happy to have that physique


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

alchemystical said:


> Welcome to the land of illusion. Would you like to buy some *creatine*?


 Whoooah, s**t just got serious. 

Mock all you like though, but Cell-Tech has produced many a Mr Olympia finalist.... :whistling:


----------

